# Retro Game special



## r4gs (Oct 12, 2012)

We're compiling a list of retro games for the November DVD. 

Post your favourite games here! 

Remember, these are "old" games so battlefield 3 and COD4, etc. don't count.

Post download links if you have them.


----------



## Skud (Oct 12, 2012)

*www.bigdownload.com/games/command-...nquer-tiberian-dawn-for-win95-free-full-game/

*www.bigdownload.com/games/command-...conquer-red-alert-allied-disc-full-free-game/

*www.bigdownload.com/games/command-...conquer-red-alert-soviet-disc-full-free-game/

*www.bigdownload.com/games/command-...mand-and-conquer-tiberian-sun-free-full-game/

*www.bigdownload.com/games/the-suffering/pc/the-suffering-full-free-game/

*www.joystiq.com/game/ultima-4/download/ultima-4-quest-of-the-avatar-free-game


No idea whether the links are still alive. Also don't know whether all or any of them count as retro or not.

Some other comes to mind: Beneath a Steel Sky, Hidden & Dangerous Deluxe. And how about Skyroads?

Also The Elder Scrolls: Arena and The Elder Scrolls II: Daggerfall and GTA & GTA 2.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 12, 2012)

POst on the FB update as well
Roadrash, Midtown Madness, Mario, GTA VC/SA (if it ain't count in Pirated ones )


----------



## Flash (Oct 12, 2012)

I dont know whether this qualifies or not.
But, do check, it may help in future.

Free PC Games - Full Version Games


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 13, 2012)

How about Hidden & Dangerous?


----------



## sharang.d (Oct 13, 2012)

Dangerous Dave!


----------



## r4gs (Oct 14, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> I dont know whether this qualifies or not.
> But, do check, it may help in future.
> 
> Free PC Games - Full Version Games



Nice find.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 14, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> I dont know whether this qualifies or not.
> But, do check, it may help in future.
> 
> Free PC Games - Full Version Games




thanks


----------



## Anorion (Oct 14, 2012)

retro means dos/nes-era amirite? 
what about faux retro, some of these mobile titles are very retro-ish

anyway
Raptor : Call of shadows (Link)
Dangerous Dave 
Volfied (Link)
Hocus Pocus (Link)
Bio Menace
Comix Zone
Commander Keen titles
Spitwad Willy
Earthworm Jim
Dig Dug / Bomberman
Corridor 7 (link)
Hexen 
Abuse

NES
Contra
Circus Adventure


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 14, 2012)

guys anyone played  maui mallard in cold shadow.
it s my favouriate
anyone has them pls post the link


----------



## Skud (Oct 14, 2012)

r4gs said:


> Nice find.




Also check this:-

List of commercial video games released as freeware - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sarthak (Oct 15, 2012)

Laxius Power trilogy
Dangerous Dave
Contra
Sky Roads


----------



## Flash (Oct 15, 2012)

no "Prince of Persia"?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 15, 2012)

this was one of the oldest game I remember  God of Thunder (video game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Faun (Oct 15, 2012)

goonies
*telebunny.net/img/wiki/games2/spot_g5-goonies-1.gif


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 15, 2012)

OH, SWEET MOTHER OF GOD, YES!!!!

Please make them Vista/Win7 compatible.... somehow (yes, you all are wizards, who can fix games and make patches write themselves with a simple wave of your hands)


----------



## aaruni (Oct 15, 2012)

I want prince of persia 1 and 2 and 3D (the first two are side scrollers.)

Prince 1:
*user-generated-content.java-gaming.org/img-vault/e26085ff2e239c8ebce60486b0193c1aa5378dfe14b4f48d839b52b8b973b8d6.png

Prince 2:
*coolrom.com/screenshots/snes/Prince%20of%20Persia%202%20(2).gif

Prince of Persia 3D
*media.giantbomb.com/uploads/0/3419/617263-1055_large.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Oct 15, 2012)

A collection of Retro games should contain:

All popular and classic versions of Mario (Mario Bros., Super Mario Bros, Super Mario Bros. 2, The Adventures of Super Mario Bros. 3... )
Wolfenstein 3D
SkyRoads
Carmageddon
and
*Bomber Man*


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 16, 2012)

I have them. Dangerous dave and pocket tanks we play in office. hehe pocket tanks in LAN


----------



## satyadeep (Nov 2, 2012)

Hey! hi r4gs, i just want to ask "what happen to [November 2012] feedback"
 and also that i like your retro games.. but are they all freewares, open source or trialwares....


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 4, 2012)

. sorry for bumping


----------



## r4gs (Nov 6, 2012)

Sorry. Was at GDC. 

 I'll get the feedback thread up shortly.


----------

